# URGENT - 2 cats to rehome



## ziggysmudge (Jun 24, 2013)

2 x black and white tom cats, very loving at 4 years old. must be homed together as, although they are not blood brothers, they have been together since kittens. they need to be rehomed urgently as my husband has asthma and is also allergic to cat fur. I really would like them to go to a good home.
I am based in Sheffield but willing to transport them to anywhere in the north of England.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I suggest you put up vaccination and neutering status, what they are fed, if they have any behavioural issues, whether they are indoors or outdoors cats, microchipped, litter trained, and post some pics as well. It will help a lot.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

as spid said plus have you investigated any treatment for the allergies? Many people here on this forum plus my own kids have allergies who have worked out ways to live happily with their cats it would be such a shame to give up on your pair without trying - i hope you can work it out with your docs - wish u lots of luck!


----------

